# Windows Media Player 9 spielt keine mp3´s ab



## solomat (24. Januar 2004)

Hi, hab folgendes Problem. Hab mir auf den Rechner meiner Freundin den Windows Media Player 9 instaliert und kann rein garnicht verstehen warum der hier nicht funktioniert. An den Titeln kann es nicht liegen die funktionieren einwandfrei mit dem Winamp 5.01

Hab hier mal den ScreenShot + Fehlermeldung:







Vieleicht hatte jemand mal ein ähnliches Problem oder weiss an was das liegen kann. Ich bitte um Hilfe.


----------



## Mann-im-Mond (25. Januar 2004)

Normalerweise Spielt die 9.reihe mp³´s einwandfrei ab. 
Bist du dir sicher das es tatsächlich mp³´s sind?


----------



## solomat (25. Januar 2004)

Ja. Bin mir da sicher, sind die Datein die ich auch auf meiner Homepage  habe. Und der Winamp player spielt diese Datein auch ab.


----------

